# Mirror's Edge 2 (PC, PS4, XB1)



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2013)

Although we currently have nothing more than a teaser trailer, *Mirror's Edge 2* was announced at EA's E3 2013 press conference today!

The original game was new and exciting, a breath of fresh air amongst all the CoD clones, and I'm very much looking forward to hearing more about the second game, which has been described as "an all-new origin story for Faith", to "reboot the franchise for the next generation".

As more details surface, over the next couple of years, I'm sure this thread will be kept updated.

http://www.polygon.com/2013/6/10/4415546/mirrors-edge-2-in-development-dice-ea-e3


----------

